# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Καλωσορίζουμε τους νέους Moderators!

## Niva2gr

Η ομάδα της Διαχείρισης μεγάλωσε! Χαιρόμαστε πάρα πολύ να καλωσορίσουμε στην ομάδα τη Βίκυ ( [user:2l4e835m]vicky_ath[/user:2l4e835m] ),   ::   τον Βαγγέλη ( [user:2l4e835m]vagelis76[/user:2l4e835m] )   ::   και την Αντιγόνη ( [user:2l4e835m]Antigoni87[/user:2l4e835m] )   ::   !

Ο Βαγγέλης και η Βίκυ θα είναι μαζί με τον Κωνσταντίνο στην ενότητα των "Παπαγάλων" και η Αντιγόνη θα είναι μαζί μου στις ενότητες "Παρουσιαστείτε", "Εις Μνήμην", "Sos" και Καφετέρια.

Παιδιά, καλωσήρθατε, και καλή δουλειά!
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## douke-soula

συνχαρητηρια σε ολους σας παιδια   ::   ::   ::  
καλες συζυτησεις να εχουμε   ::   ::  
και εσεις να εχετε πολλη υπομονη  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Κώστος

Συγχαρητήρια στα παιδιά...  ::   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ την Μαρια, την Ευη, τον Κωνσταντινο κ τον Βασιλη που μας τιμησαν με την επιλογη αυτη!!!  ::  
Μακαρι να φανουμε ανταξιοι των προσδοκιων σας!!!  ::

----------


## jk21

Συγχαρητηρια   ::  
στα παιδια και τους ευχομαι καλο κουραγιο στο δυσκολο εργο που θα εχουν καθως το φορουμ μεγαλωνει και θα μεγαλωνει με ακομη γοργοτερα βηματα οσο βαδιζει στον δρομο που ξεκινησε και στις αρχες που ξεκινησε !!!  :winky:  

Συγχαρητηρια στις οικοδεσποτισσες για την επιλογη τους αλλα και για την μεχρι τωρα προσπαθεια τους με τη βοηθεια  του Κωνσταντινου και του Βασιλη !!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

καλη δυναμη!μπραβο σας!!!

----------


## elena1996

Μπραβο σε ολους σας παιδια!!!Καλα κουραγια και σας ευχαριστουμε για τις γνωσεις που μας εχετε δωσει!!  ::

----------


## alkisti

Συγχαριτιρια παιδια ! Αντε και σε εις ανωτερα ! εννοειται οτι θα φανειται ανταξιοι των προσδοκειων του φορουμ ! 
για αλλη μια φορα συγχαριτιρια και μπραβο σας !!!   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   "fullyhappy"

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλώς ήρθατε παιδιά στην ομάδα.  ::

----------


## tasrek

Κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη γι' αυτό καλή επίτυχία και από εμένα.  ::

----------


## xXx

Καλή αρχή παιδιά, σας εύχομαι κάθε επιτυχία και χαρά μέσα από το φόρουμ και σας καλωσορίζω   ::

----------


## vagelis76

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ παιδιά,
Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω και να μη σας μπερδέψω περισσότερο.
Ευχαριστώ τη Μαρία  που μου έκανε τη τιμή να συμμετέχω στη πολύ καλή ομάδα της,που τόσο καιρό προσπαθεί για το καλύτερο όλων μας εδώ.....Ευη-Βασίλη-Κωνσταντίνε,ώρα να χαλαρώσετε   ::  έφτασε το νέο αίμα....  ::  
Πιστεύω οι τίτλοι και τα"αξιώματα " να μη με αλλάξουν....  ::   και να παραμείνω τρελός   ::   ::   ::   ,με διάθεση για δουλεία   ::  και χιούμορ....  ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ πάρα πολύ τη Μαρία, την Εύη, το Βασίλη και τον Κωνσταντίνο για την τιμή και θα κάνω ό,τι καλύτερο μπορώ για το όμορφο φόρουμ μας!!  ::   ::  
Μας περιμένει   ::  δουλειά Βαγγέλη, άσε παιδί μου το σκήπτρο και τον μανδύα γιατί δεν θα προλάβουμε (  ::   ::   ::  )!!!
Άντε και καλό μας καλοκαιράκιιιιιι!!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Και να πω και ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στα 4 παιδιά που μέχρι τώρα έφτιαξαν έτσι το φόρουμ και το έκαναν τόσο λειτουργικό, όμορφο, τακτοποιημένο αλλά κυρίως ευχάριστο!!
Παιδιά, είναι θέμα "πάστας". Αν κάτι δουλεύει καλά, βγαίνει προς τα έξω, και μέχρι στιγμής κάνει μπαμ όλη αυτή η δουλειά αλλά και το κέφι και η ενέργεια της τετράδας! Ευχαριστούμεεεεε   :: 
Άσε που αν δεν υπήρχε το φόρουμ εγώ δε θα είχα ούτε Σωπέν ούτε Τιάρα ούτε 3 μωρά κι ένα αυγό!!!!!!  ::

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αντε παιδια με το καλο.μιας που το φορουμ μεγαλωνει.

----------


## vassilis29

Μπράβο για την επιλογή σας παιδιά, είμαι σίγουρος πως θα κάνετε ότι καλύτερο για να βοηθήσετε εμάς και τους φτερωτούς φίλους μας. Καλή επιτυχία!  ::

----------


## budgiefun

Η ορκωμοσία πότε θα γίνει ?   ::  

   Ελπίζω να συνεχίσετε με το ίδιο αμείωτο ενδιαφέρον 


  Stay by yourself and everything will be easy

----------


## copa

μπράβο παιδιά και από εμένα. συγχαρητήρια

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Η ορκωμοσία πότε θα γίνει ?   
> 
>    Ελπίζω να συνεχίσετε με το ίδιο αμείωτο ενδιαφέρον 
> 
> 
>   Stay by yourself and everything will be easy


Ορκομωσία χμ δεν το είχα σκεφτεί κάτι θα κάνουμε με τους επόμενους.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## DARREDEVVIL

Καλή επιτυχία!!!

----------


## ZAKO

ΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ   ::   ::   ::  [lhappy:230bdiz2][/lhappy:230bdiz2]

----------

